# Fat Journal



## Recliner (Feb 3, 2006)

Do any gainers here keep an online journal about their weight gain progress?


----------



## Recliner (Feb 3, 2006)

cool......


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 3, 2006)

i do. go to www.opendiary.com and search for fatboy's log.


----------



## TS Monkey (Feb 3, 2006)

I just found this on FatCelebs: http://blossomville.blogspot.com/


----------



## missaf (Feb 7, 2006)

I read http://mercuryil.deadjournal.com/


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, so you're a fan of Ian's? Interesting! 

Ian's blog is actually part of a group of friends that includes his wife Char, friend Amy and a gay friend who are all local to each other and some cyberfriends too. Each blog has links to the others.

I often fantasize about living Ian's life for a day..I guess that's a sign of a successful blog! The blog I most enjoy reading is Amy's, though! Her husband is really really lucky!

The only issue I have with this ring of blogs is that they are REALLY weight and food obsessed with just a dash of context. I'd like to know more about their moods and experiences. Just a minor quibble.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> Oh, so you're a fan of Ian's? Interesting!
> 
> Ian's blog is actually part of a group of friends that includes his wife Char, friend Amy and a gay friend who are all local to each other and some cyberfriends too. Each blog has links to the others.
> 
> ...



I just started reading it. 

I do have to wonder though. How does a 600 pound man fit into a Neon? Those are small cars! At 420 pounds I couldnt fit into a 97'. Maybe that has changed as the years gets newer....I should get a noen, they are kinda cute!!


----------



## diableps (Feb 8, 2006)

There have been a couple of blogs recently that have come and gone and the bloggers have been accused of being fakes. In my opinion if one thinks a blog is a fake, unless one has actual knowledge one should keep it to oneself. Because if the blog is real or substantially so, the blogger pouring out their heart and soul to an uncaring world will be terribly aggrieved, but even if fake they seem to be way better than much weight fain fiction floating around (see other thread)


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 10, 2006)

diableps said:


> There have been a couple of blogs recently that have come and gone and the bloggers have been accused of being fakes. In my opinion if one thinks a blog is a fake, unless one has actual knowledge one should keep it to oneself. Because if the blog is real or substantially so, the blogger pouring out their heart and soul to an uncaring world will be terribly aggrieved, but even if fake they seem to be way better than much weight fain fiction floating around (see other thread)



Agreed, totally.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 19, 2006)

diableps said:


> There have been a couple of blogs recently that have come and gone and the bloggers have been accused of being fakes. In my opinion if one thinks a blog is a fake, unless one has actual knowledge one should keep it to oneself. Because if the blog is real or substantially so, the blogger pouring out their heart and soul to an uncaring world will be terribly aggrieved, but even if fake they seem to be way better than much weight fain fiction floating around (see other thread)




I feel like this was directed towards me...so I shall reply. I challenge things. I question things that don't add up. I do this in ALL aspects of life. I didn't do it to stir the pot so to speak, it just stuck out to me. I didn't do it to be bratty or spoil the fantasy. I actually contacted the individual and asked him, because quite frankly I actually would LOVE to own a neon...they are just small as all hell.

I question everything. I will never stop doing that, because if I did, I would be just like everyone else.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 21, 2006)

Ian and Char and Amy's blog ring true for me. I didn't catch the Dodge Neon reference. I sometimes wonder if "Amy" is actually Gaining Goddess...but that's crazy talk...


----------



## squurp (Jan 16, 2017)

Does anyone have current links to any of these people?


----------



## meepmeep (Jul 14, 2017)

http://mscezanne.blogspot.ca 

ians journaL:

http://mercuryil.deadjournal.com/2006/04/08/


----------

